# Custom Glass Aquarium in SF Bayarea



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I’m looking a 120G (48x24x24) high clarity glass rimless aquarium vendor in San Francisco bay area.

Any one has any idea?

I knew glasscage is good, but they only ship to LA which is a little bit far from SF Bayarea.

ADA 120L is 48Wx18Dx24H, so not quiet fit my needs.

Thanks
James


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Aquatic Forest Aquarium on Filmore is the only place I know in SF. There is a shop in Sac that carries alot of ADA stuff JoJo Aquarium


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

blue thumb said:


> Aquatic Forest Aquarium on Filmore is the only place I know in SF. There is a shop in Sac that carries alot of ADA stuff JoJo Aquarium


Yeap, the biggest Aqua Forest is carrying now is 48x18x24, so only about 90G.

I'm really looking for 120G+ glass tank.

TruVu only build Acrylic tanks, even they're very close to my house.

I will check Jojo Aquarium.

Regards
James


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Aquarium Showroom in San Jose was going to start building tanks, but I do not know if they are doing this, yet.


----------

